# Advice for using used vegetable oil in soap?



## used2bcool13 (Sep 24, 2007)

I would like to try this I have some used vegetable oil that I would like to use in a soap (rather than just throwing it away), how can I make sure that it is still ok to use, and is there a way to process it. I have read in the back to basics book that you can get smells or odors out of oils by boiling the oil with slices of potatoes - has anyone tried this or any other method.

I dont have room to store large amounts of fats in my freezer and just want to use up the oil, any suggestions would be helpful, so would recipes for vegetable oil soap as I haven't really made any soap with veg oil. 

Thanks!


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

I have never used used oils in soap making, but if it is for personal use, and you don't plan on scenting it, I don't see why not. I would strain it through paper towels 1st to get rid of any bits & crumbs. If it smells really bad (rancid) I would not use it, as that smell will stay on your skin a bit.

As for instructions/recipies, Cyndi here has several on her site:

http://www.mullerslanefarm.com/soapmaking.html

Also, Kathy Miller has great info for new soapers:

http://millersoap.com/

You will nead some hard oils to add to that, but lard, tallow, or shortening will work.

Be sure to use a lye calculator, and a scale to weigh you ingredients carefully.

Good luck.


----------

